# Porky



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Porky was out and about last night I got some decent shots of him, I wish I would have held something out for scale, oh well.

I always wondered where the sheds of my shrimp were disappearing too. now I know why


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

ouch! 
that stings just to look at!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> ouch!
> that stings just to look at!


-
+1


-


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Scary but good part of the CUC IMO


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Some nice close up shots ... macro lens info?


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Umm I don't know to be honest, Its a Nokia of some sort with a Macro or super macro setting. It wash's colors out horribly. You can play with the shutter speed and aperture, but I don't really know much about that stuff. 
It was a fairly inexpensive camera I'll get the make and model and let you know


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bullet said:


> Scary but good part of the CUC IMO


Yea I don't mind, I'm just mindful its in there while I'm putting my hands in the tank.

It doesn't show its face often anyway, I might not see it for months.

If I would have known it was in there when I was tearing it down to move the tank to my place I might have thought twice about it.

as it was I almost dropped a big hunk of rock when a brittle star wraps its gross little appendage around my finger unexpectedly


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Not bad ... from a Nokia phone .. not bad at all ... I'd have to admit.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

No no not a phone. I'm horrible with the shit I buy I can't remember the brand I'll find out tonight and post


----------

